# Astatotilapia latifasciata question



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a holding female in a 10g. tank. Last night I was cleaning out the big tank she came out of and found one little fry in there. I'm sure it's a A. latifasciata. My question is can I put this fry in with the holding female in the 10g. tank? Not sure if one escaped from this hold or if it came from the other female or a previous hold. It is very very tiny.


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

There should be no problem to add a new small alevin, question is why do you want to save it !

Isn' t it better to let it try survive in the big tank, cause you already have isolated a female and you will probably soon have to take care of about 25/30 latifasciata ??? :fish: :fish: :fish:

See you,


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I had to get it out of the main tank (29g.)because it's leaking and I have to repair it. The holding female also just spit and there was only 7 fry so now I have the 8 of them in a little 2g. fry tank along with 3 yellow lab fry that I decided to strip from their mother today. Got all the fry in the little first stage tank and all the mothers back in the big tank. Not the 29g. that's leaking. :thumb:


----------

